# [emerge]problem actualizar a kde 4.3.5 (pykde4){SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente estoy teniendo problemas con compilar el paquete kde-base/pykde4

http://pastebin.com/f626dbe1d

y no logro darme cuenta de cual es el problema... alguno me podría tirar un cable...

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, tube un el mismo problema. no me preguntes como se soluciono, pero todo lo que hice fue borrar los qt-*** son varios que me hinchaban hace un par de dias, elimine kde4, en realidad edite el /var/lib/portage/world y elimine las lineas de kde, amarok y demas cosas q tengas basadas en qt (skype virtualbox hplip)

luego un emerge --depclean. ahi elimino todo rastro, y luego un emerge -DuNav system. y luego world. de ahi kdm kdebase-startkde y todo lo que quieras.

creo que el problema estubo en binutils, fue lo unico que actualize de system que me parecio importante. pero al menos asi a mi me compilo kde-3.3.5. tenes amd64 no?

----------

## upszot

hola gracias por contestar... mira justo recien encontre esto 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302406

por lo que veo es un bug de la version... y ya sacaron un fix... r1...

asique hice un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 y me aparecio una version "kde-base/pykde4-4.3.5-r1"

volvi a compilar y esta vez no tuve problemas =))

----------

